# Neues für den Binger Wald



## dickerbert (30. November 2013)

Für diejenigen, die noch nicht darüber gestolpert sind:



> *Mountainbiker möchten naturbelassene Fahrspur vom Franzosenkopf hinunter zum Rheintal*
> http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...nzosenkopf-hinunter-zum-rheintal_13665428.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (1. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es denn irgendwo genauere Infos dazu, wo die Strecke verlaufen soll? Eine IG hier im Forum vielleicht?


Seit in Stromberg an der Klamm (Michel's Walderlebniszentrum) das Verbotsschild für Mountainbiker steht, bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich den Daumen zu diesem Vorhaben heben kann....
Ich bin Tourenbiker, mit den Sprüngen am Flowtrail kann ich wenig anfangen. Früher habe ich oft ausgedehnte Touren gemacht vom Binger Wald nach Stromberg und wieder zurück. Den Flowtrail hab ich auch gerne mitgenommen. Aber ohne die Klamm fehlt für mich als Tourenbiker etwas. 
Dadurch, dass durch den Flowtrail eine Vielzahl an Bikern angezogen wurde, kam es scheinbar zu Konflikten in der Klamm. Diese gab es vorher eindeutig nicht! Die Masse macht's eben. Aus dem Neubau spezieller Strecken, die sich an eine ganze bestimmte Gruppierung innerhalb der Bikerschaft richtet, resultieren dann Wegsperrungen für alle Mountainbiker.
Natürlich finde ich es gut, dass für die Gravity Fraktion in Stromberg Wildhog und NoJokes entstanden sind. Aber die Konsequenz ist leider, dass die heimischen Biker in ihrem Bikegebiet eingeschränkt werden. Seit die Klamm zu ist, war ich nicht mehr in Stromberg. Den Flowtrail fahre ich zwar auch, aber er allein zieht mich nicht nach Stromberg. Den flowigen Trail in der Klamm finde ich wesentlich spaßiger. 
Sollte nun ein weiterer Flowtrail im Binger Wald entstehen, sehe ich schon vor mir, wie ein Verbotsschild vor der Steckenschläferklamm (Brückentraik unterhalb des Jägerhauses) prangt. "Ihr habt doch jetzt euren Trail, warum lasst ihr uns hier nicht in Ruhe wandern?", wird es dann vermutlich heißen. Ist natürlich auch verständlich! Wo heute 20 Biker am Tag durchfahren, gibt es keine Probleme. Würde ein weiterer Flowtrail aus dem Binger Wald einen Besuchermagnet machen, halte ich Konflikte in der Steckenschläferklamm jedoch nicht für abwegig. 

Die "Besucherlenkung" von der in dem Artikel gesprochen wird, halte ich aufgrund der Erfahrungen in Stromberg daher nicht für zielführend für alle Biker (sondern eben nur für jene, die sich auf Flowtrails wohl fühlen).
Das lässt mich leider am Konzept der Flowtrails zweifeln....


Gibt es dazu Überlegungen, damit die Besucherlenkung nicht in einer zwangsweisen Konzentration aller Biker auf den Flowtrail endet?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Dezember 2013)

Das Prinzip flowtrail oder legale Strecken heißt nicht, dass andernorts bis dahin legale Wge nicht mehr legal sein sollen. Das DIMB motto heißt "open trails" und daran arbeiten wir Tag für Tag. Wir werden immer mehr biker, daher benötigen wir solche Konzepte UNBEDINGT!

Wenn neue Strecken genehmigt werden sollen, geht das für uns (und damit meine ich eigentlich alle Vereine, DIMB etc. die sich für sowas engagieren, denn oft ist es ja eine gemeinschaftliche Angelegenheit) nur als zusätzliches Angebot zur Kanalisierung! Wege, die bis dahin legal befahrbar waren, sollen es auch weiterhin sein.

Wie es der Forst im konkreten Fall sieht, müsste man erfragen, aber das hat nichts mit Stromberg oder Niederheimbach zu tun. Bitte trennen! Sonst macht man es sich etwas einfach.

Rheinsteig ist z. B. auch so ein rotes Tuch. Wanderer wollen diesen Premium trail alleine haben - kann man verstehen. Fährt man dort mal Samstags morgens zu zweit undnimmt Rücksicht, gibt es wohl nie Ärger. Fährt man Sonntags mit 20 Leuten, ist Stress vorprogrammiert! Einfach vorsichtig sein und gesund denken, dann läuft's auch.


----------



## dickerbert (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Theorie (zusätzliche Strecken anbieten, bestehende legale Trails erhalten) verstehe ich schon. Aber die Praxis sieht scheinbar anders aus, wie ich in Stromberg feststellen musste. Wird dort an einer "Re-Legalisierung der Klamm" gearbeitet? Oder findet man sich einfach damit ab? 
Sollte sich diese Entwicklung im Binger Wald fortsetzen und kein Einlenken gegen die Sperrungen unternommen werden, sieht es für mich danach aus, als würde Klientelpflege zugunsten der Gravity-Fraktion betrieben werden. 
Ich will diesen Einzelfall nicht überbewerten. Auf die Klamm in Stromberg kann ich verzichten, es gibt genug andere schöne Trails in der Region. Aber wenn dieses Beispiel auch im Binger Wald Schule macht, dann sehe ich die Arbeit von DIMB und Co. doch aus einem anderen Licht*. Dann besteht der Wald für Biker nämlich irgendwann nur noch aus Waldautobahn und (legal angelegten) Hotspots. 

*Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich stehe voll hinter der Arbeit der DIMB und bin auch selbst Mitglied.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Dezember 2013)

Dann engagier dich doch. Aktiv mithelfen und mitgestalten


----------



## Robert Neuber (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann die Argumentation vom dicken Bert nachvollziehen - einerseits find ich die Anlage von hot spots wie dem Flowtrail gut, weil sie belegen können, wie viele diesen Sport gerne ausüben. Andererseits hege ich die Befürchtung, dass irgendwann gesagt wird: Ihr habt doch im Wald euren Spielplatz, geht da spielen. Ich arbeite ja als Redakteur bei der lokalen Zeitung, und jedes Mal, wenn ich eine MTB-Tour vorgestellt habe (zuletzt eine im Binger Wald), gab es Beschwerden bei mir oder der Chefredaktion mit der Forderung, solche Berichte künftig zu unterlassen, teilweise gab es sogar Klagedrohungen. Konkret: der Rheinburgenweg, den meine in der Zeitung veröffentlichte Tour teilweise benutzt hat. Ich bin da so oft unterwegs, und nur ganz sporadisch kommen mir mal ein paar Spaziergänger entgegen. Stress gibts nie. Totschlagargumente ist die 2-m-Regel, die Deklarierung als Premium-Wanderweg und das touristische Interesse. Mir zeigt das als privater BIker ganz eindeutig: Man will Wanderer (silver surfer 50 plus) in die Region locken, und da sollen die Biker - selbst wenn sie heimisch sind - gefälligst nicht stören. Die Region Bingen - Bad Kreuznach würde sich als Bike-Routenrevier bestens eignen, und ich hoffe, dass irgendwann mal, wenn die silver surfer nicht in Scharen zum Wandern kommen, vielleicht mal der eine oder andere im touristischen Marketing über alternative Zielgruppen nachdenken wird. Aber ehrlich gesagt, bin ich da skeptisch. Ich bin oft im Früjhar an der französischen Riviera zum Radeln gewesen. Da gibt es dort, wo einst Nicolas Vouilloz wohnte, ein richtig gutes MTB-Tourennetz, auf dem man übrigens nicht auf irgendwelchen Forstpisten rumdümpeln muss. Schaut mal: 

http://www.royabevera.com/index.php/sports-&-loisirs/vtt.html

Warum ist das bei uns nicht möglich?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Dezember 2013)

Was du schreibst ist ja ein positives Argument für legale Strecken, ohne wird es immer schwieriger. Das ist jetzt schon Fakt, auch wenn es bis dato keine bzw nur wenige legale Strecken gibt.

Ab gesehen davon gilt in jedem Bundesland immer das jeweilige Waldgesetz, was befahren mit dem Rad im Wald regelt. Und diese Vorhaben werden durch legale Strecken nicht weniger oder mehr. Punkt.

Von meiner Seite ist damit zu diesem Thema alles gesagt.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Dezember 2013)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Ich kann die Argumentation vom dicken Bert nachvollziehen - einerseits find ich die Anlage von hot spots wie dem Flowtrail gut, weil sie belegen können, wie viele diesen Sport gerne ausüben. Andererseits hege ich die Befürchtung, dass irgendwann gesagt wird: Ihr habt doch im Wald euren Spielplatz, geht da spielen. Ich arbeite ja als Redakteur bei der lokalen Zeitung, und jedes Mal, wenn ich eine MTB-Tour vorgestellt habe (zuletzt eine im Binger Wald), gab es Beschwerden bei mir oder der Chefredaktion mit der Forderung, solche Berichte künftig zu unterlassen, teilweise gab es sogar Klagedrohungen. Konkret: der Rheinburgenweg, den meine in der Zeitung veröffentlichte Tour teilweise benutzt hat. Ich bin da so oft unterwegs, und nur ganz sporadisch kommen mir mal ein paar Spaziergänger entgegen. Stress gibts nie. Totschlagargumente ist die 2-m-Regel, die Deklarierung als Premium-Wanderweg und das touristische Interesse. ...



Ich finde solche Projekte auch gut; bestimmte Spielarten des Mountainbikens brauchen spezielle Strecken. Ob das dann Flowtrail, Bikepark oder anders heißt, ist erstmal Wurst. Gelöst wird damit auch ein Problem, das dem Image des MTBikens insgesamt gehörig schadet: die illegale Bauerei.

Einen Zusammenhang mit dem legalen Befahren gewöhnlicher Wege darf es aber nie geben. Erstens sind die Mountainbiker, die weder spezielle Strecken brauchen noch wollen, immer noch in der Mehrheit und zweitens stelle man sich nur vor, wie lange es dauern und was es kosten würde, neben jedem Wanderweg noch einen MTB-Trail zu errichten 

Das Zauberwort zur Vermeidung von Konflikten heißt also nicht "Flowtrail", sondern zuallererst einmal "Trail tolerance".

Insofern kann ich die Probleme mit den Tourenvorschlägen in der Zeitung nicht nachvollziehen. Die 2-Meter-Regel ist doch eine baden-württembergische Spezialität (und Bingen in Rheinland-Pfalz?), ein Premiumwanderweg ist nichts anderes als eine Routenempfehlung für Wanderer (was das Biken nicht einschränkt!) und MTBiker sind auch oft Touristen.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, liebe Alle!

Als derjenige, der in dem Artikel namentlich erwähnt wird, möchte ich mich auch kurz mal zu Wort melden:

Ich kann Dicker Bert und auch Robert sehr gut verstehen. Hätte wohl ähnliche Befürchtungen an Eurer Stelle. 
Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja, Eure Ängste ein wenig zu nehmen. 

Die DIMB geht keine faulen Kompromisse ein, wenn es darum geht, Strecken irgendwo zu installieren. Das wird sowas von klar kommuniziert, dass wir sonst sofort raus sind, dass es jedem klar sein dürfte. Wir haben in auch verhindern können, dass im Nachhinein ein solcher Dreh rein kam. 

Was vielen hier vielleicht gar nicht so klar ist:
in Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es nach Auffassung der Forstverwaltung ein sogenanntes gesetzliches Fußpfad-Verbot, das von uns jedoch juristisch bestritten wird.  Und das wir vllt. auch - analog Hessen und Ba-Wü - mittelfristig zu ändern versuchen werden. So dass wir eine klare Rechtslage bekommen, die auch die Interessen der Biker berücksichtigt und sie nicht missverständlich in die Schmuddelecke stellt. 

Dann wären die Singletrails im Binger Wald und Stromberg usw. auch endlich völlig problemlos und aus jedermanns Sicht legal befahrbar. 

Ob das auch für die Stromberger Klamm gelten würde, ist allerdings fraglich. Denn, in der Tat, ist diese am Einstieg in den unteren, verblockten Teil (ab der Treppe) trotz unserer Intervention gesperrt worden (am flowigen Einstieg hängt kein Schild). Dort hatte es wohl einen Fast-Zusammenstoß zwischen Bikern und Wanderern gegeben. Der Biker soll dabei unkontrolliert und sich lautstark Platz verschaffend, den verblockten Abschnitt runtergedonnert sein. Der Wanderer musste lt. seiner Schilderung  auf Seite springen. 
Laut Tourismusverwaltung gab es schon immer Beschwerden über Biker in der Klamm. Problematisch ist dies jedoch, seit die *Klamm als Premium-Wanderweg zertifiziert *wurde. Stromberg liefe Gefahr, die teure Zertifizierung zu verlieren, wenn es sogar zu einem Unfall käme.

Wir sind ständig dort in der Ecke unterwegs und haben gerade in dem gesperrten Bereich keinerlei Zuwachs an Bikeverkehr wahrnehmen können. Ist für Auswärtige selbst auf der Topo-Karte schwer zu finden. Und auch fahrtechnisch für die meisten gar nicht fahrbar. 99% fahren auf den flowigen, ungesperrten parallelen Trails. 

Insofern hat die Sperrung imho nichts mit dem Flowtrail zu tun. Einzig das Fehlverhalten eines "freundlichen" Artgenossen hat uns die Suppe eingebrockt. 

Sascha und ich haben uns als Bikervertreter bei der Verbandsgemeinde gegen die Sperrung stark gemacht und konnten den Kompromiss erzielen, dass nicht die gesamte Klamm gesperrt wird, sondern "nur" der unfallträchtige Abschnitt. Das ist auch für uns ne bittere Pille, sind wir doch diese Abschnitte immer selbst gerne gefahren. Schon seit 1993...

Und um den Bogen in Richtung Niederheimbach zu schlagen:
Es ist vollkommen klar kommuniziert, dass wir keine anderen Strecken im Binger Wald ersatzweise dafür "opfern" würden. Wenn diese Ansinnen geäußert würden, wären wir sofort raus aus der Sache. Unser Ziel ist, ein "verlustfreies Mehr" für uns Biker zu erreichen. Wir bauen darauf, dass es viel mehr so sein wird, dass die Masse der Biker sowieso den dort entstehenden Flowtrail fahren würden. Denn das soll nicht nur eine richtig gute DH-Strecke sein, sondern für jeden Tourenbiker eine Spaßabfahrt werden. Mit blauer, roter und schwarzer Line. Und wie lange warten wir schon auf eine schöne Trailabfahrt (blaue Linie mit Wellen und Anliegern) runter vom Franzosenkopf? Davon träume ich schon seit über 20 Jahren... 
Für mich wäre das eine absolute Aufwertung für unsere ganze Region. 500 Höhenmeter Trailsurfen bis zum Rhein... Und was für geniale Touren dann möglich wären???!!! Stromberg, Flowtrail und die flowigen Klammtrails und noch paar Leckereien, rauf zum Salzkopf, Franzosenkopf, den neuen Bikertrail runter zum Rhein, Gerhardshof, Trails rüber retour nach Stromberg... Lecker Ründchen


----------



## Fubbes (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wirklich nur der verblockte Teil der Klamm gesperrt ist, dann ist es für Tourenfahrer wirklich unkritisch. Das flowige Stück wäre ein echter Verlust. Allerdings habe ich dort auch schon mal ein Schlüsselbeinchen geopfert ...

Danke für die sehr gut dargelegten Argumente von allen Beteiligten.

Eine Abfahrt vom Franzosenkopf sehe auch ich als Bereicherung. Als Local wird mich allerhöchstens der dann vermutlich einsetzende Massenauflauf (siehe Flowtrail) stören. Immerhin kann man nicht einfach mit dem Auto ranfahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Neuber (10. Dezember 2013)

Also, wenn ich erhlich bin, habe ich noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Gedanken daran verschwendet, mir einen Trail runter vom Franzosenkopf auszumalen. Ich fahr halt da runter, wo schon Wege sind. Ich brauche auch keinen Flowtrail. Trotzdem halte ich beide Projekte für absolut klasse: Das sind echte Highlights, die auch eine gewisse Kanalisierung bewirken. Ich würde mir auch schon aus lauter Gehässigkeit wünschen, dass die Geschichte am Franzosenkopf richtig brummt. Vor einigen Tagen hat nämlich ein nicht-öffentliches Treffen zwischen Wandervereinen, Forst und Touristikern von Bad Kreuznach und Bad Münster stattgefunden, bei dem es um die Neuordnung der Wanderwege im mittleren Nahetal ging. Ich gehe davon aus, dass keine MTB-Institution dazu geladen wurde. Von MTB ist in der entsprechenden Pressemitteilung nämlich keine Rede, nur von Premium-Wanderwegen. Kein Wunder: Der Vorsitzende des Münsterer Verkehrsvereins ist der frühere Münsterer CDU-Bürgermeister Stefan Köhl, der in seiner Amtszeit Mitte der 1990er-Jahre Wege mit Verbotsschildern ausstaffieren ließ, weil angeblich Biker die Kurtouristen gefährdeten.... Der ließ sich seinerzeit auch nicht von den sachlichen Argumenten des damaligen DIMB-Präsidenten beeindrucken. Er sagte nur: "Ich fahr ja auch gerne Motorrad, und trotzdem fahre ich nicht durch den Wald."


----------



## dickerbert (10. Dezember 2013)

Eine Strecke vom Franzosenkopf runter wäre definitiv eine Bereicherung! Zwischen Jägerhaus und Salzkopf findet man im Grunde nur Waldautobahn. Das ist schön zum Auspowern bergauf, macht aber bergab nicht wirklich Spaß. Bei den meisten Touren kehre ich deshalb nach dem Jägerhaus wieder um. 

Danke auch an Präsis Beitrag. Insbesondere, dass das Verbotsschild in Stromberg nicht einfach so hingenommen wurde, sondern dass man hier direkt mit den Verantwortlichen gesprochen hatte, finde ich gut! Da hatte ich bisher wohl ein falsches Bild. Dann heißt es wohl nun, abwarten, wie es im Binger Wald weitergeht.


----------

